
Ask HN: Is there already a language that compiles to HTML/CSS? - blacksoil
Just like Typescript&#x2F;Coffescript to Javascript, I&#x27;m wondering if there a more &quot;friendly&quot; languages that compiles to HTML&#x2F;CSS?<p>I feel like a lot of time I just need to build simple responsive website and I really hated it when I have to fight hard to get the styling work correctly. As someone not focusing on frontend development, it felt super counter-productive.<p>Since HTML&#x2F;CSS won&#x27;t go away anytime soon, I&#x27;m wondering if someone should&#x2F;already invented a more modern and user-friendly language atop HTML&#x2F;CSS?
======
new_guy
>I'm wondering if someone should/already invented a more modern and user-
friendly language atop HTML/CSS

Just buckle down and learn it. You're honestly not going to find anything much
more basic than those two.

~~~
blacksoil
>>You're honestly not going to find anything much more basic than those two.

I'm looking exactly the opposite of this. I don't wanna spend time learning
the "basic". I'm looking for an abstraction on top of HTML/CSS to create a
responsive webpage easily.

~~~
blacksoil
Not sure why I'm being downvoted for this comment. But man, seriously?

------
DATACOMMANDER
There are frameworks like bootstrap for CSS, and templating engines like Jinja
for HTML.

------
blacksoil
I remembered coming across Hugo ([https://gohugo.io](https://gohugo.io)),
after playing around with it, I think this is what I'm looking for! :) Isn't
exactly the answer of what I described as the question, but Hugo seems to fit
my needs.

I just need to use other people's Hugo theme or have a front-end guy creates
and designs HTML once, convert it into Hugo template, and focus on creating
content instead of fiddling around with HTML/CSS!

------
lastofus
HAML for HTML is still around.

SASS is nice for CSS.

ClojureScript + Reagent/Re-frame is amazing though! (See Hiccup syntax)

------
snacktaster
Markdown probably

------
tech_dreamer
elm-lang

------
k0t0n0
clojure

